# 2-2 and 2-9 Six mile corner report



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Friday February 9, 2007

*Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report *

The gate to the north entrance of hwy 83 is now open to access the east end of Sak.

The walleye bite on the east end of Sak is good. Many limits of 14 to 20 inch walleyes. Fish 25-40 during the day and 20-30 or shallower at nite.

I fished off the old highway sun/mon/tue/wed/thu. Kept 22 fish over the 4 days.

Sunday, 6 bites, 4 nice fish kept.

Monday I caught 9 missed 5, kept 5 and broke off 2 nice ones.

Tuesday was slow for me. Had 5 bites caught 2 small fish.

Wednesday, good day. Had a couple friends with and we caught 11 fish. Kept 9, 6 were over 18 inches, missed 3-4 and broke off a big one in the hole.

Thursday was somewhat slow. 3 bites, caught 2 of them, a 15 and a 17 incher.

Fish in 25-40 feet during the late afternoon. Fish in 5-10 feet at dark. Have not tried a morning yet. Jigging Raps was effective with a full minnow. Red trebles with 2 minnows on tipups.

*Lake Audubon Fishing Report*

Not much of a bite on Audubon lately.

Fish deep for perch and some walleyes. Most anglers that are catching are in 40 plus feet of water. Some nice perch, 9-12 inch in size. If you get 10 you have had a good day. Use minnows on genz worms.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Friday February 2, 2007

*Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report *

The gate to the north entrance of hwy 83 is now open to access the east end of Sak.

The walleye bite on the east end of Sak is good. Many limits of 14 to 20 inch walleyes. Fish 25-40 during the day and 20-30 or shallower at nite.

I fished off the old highway mon/tue/wed. Ended up with 10 walleyes 14-18 inches. Most fish came in 25 feet during the late afternoon. Have not tried a morning yet. Jigging was effective with a full minnow.

*Lake Audubon Fishing Report*
Fish deep for perch and some walleyes. Most anglers that are catching are in 40 plus feet of water. Some nice perch, 9-12 inch in size. If you get 10 you have had a good day. Use minnows on genz worms.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

